
Netflix Bows to Saudi Request, Takes Down Critical Comedy Show Episode - jonbaer
http://time.com/5491414/netflix-saudi-arabia/
======
jsiepkes
Since its just about content in Saudi Arabia (ie. it doesn't affect you if
your not in Saudi Arabia) I don't get what all the fuzz is about. It was also
on local Dutch news sites.

Sure censorship is bad but I bet far worse things have happened in Saudi
Arabia then some Netflix thing that got blocked. So why is this "news"
suddenly everywhere?

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18802285](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18802285)

